# الصناعات الميتالورجية



## محمد حمزه (23 يونيو 2006)

إليكم هذا الملف باللغة العربية عن الصناعات الميتالورجية ومنها مراحل إنتاج الصلب بفرن القوس الكهربي:


----------



## هاني عفيفي (5 يوليو 2006)

عزيزي المشرف 
هل لديك معلومات عن تصنيع البتومين ( الاسفلت ) والرسم التخطيطي لة وشكرا للمساعدة 
هاني عفيفي


----------



## ibrahem_rt (26 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم .................
انا يا جماعة محتاج اى كتاب او كتب عن التفجير blasting


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## دااارش (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ياريت حد يساعدني في في تجهيز الخامات


----------



## alshangiti (13 مارس 2007)

*كتب عن التفجير*

الا خ ابراهيم 

من أفضل كتب التفجير ما يأتى 

1- blasters Manual 

by- STIG O O lofsson 

www.saudichemical.com 

2- 
*Blasting Principles for Open Pit Mining*


*Author:* William Hustrulid 


Published by A.A. Balkema, in 1999 
1032 pages, 2 volumes 

3-
*Rock Blasting Terms and Symbols*

*Editor:* Agne Rustan, 
Published by Balkema, in 1998 
208 pages, 1 volume


----------



## ibrahem_rt (13 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

